# beckenham VW conversions



## 100785 (Aug 30, 2006)

:?: i"m downsizing from a Merc 911D conversion and have been looking at various VW T5 convertors Beckenham look neat on the net but can anyone tell me if they are any cop in real life as its a long way for me to go and see them.


----------



## 90235 (May 1, 2005)

Don't know about Beckenham but can recommend Middlesex Motorcaravans, quality conversions and good people to deal with.


----------

